# Enroute to Victory



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I got a buddy that has a 13' Victory Hammer 8 Ball motorcycle. He bought it from a fella who bought it back after it was totaled (25%). The statement was that they totaled it due to tank, headlight and scratched paint down to bare metal. (it was layed down in gravel). I'm not sure how easily they total out bikes....

BB value is $5k, selling for $3500. All visible damage has been repaired nd I'm buying it to ride not a sell.

Thoughts?

4500 miles on it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Polaris quit making Victory for many reason. They did so with out warning and the value on them is basement at best. A salvage title bike is worth 50% of the lowest price the bike would normally sell for. Salvage bikes in most case no one will make a loan on it so hard to sell. Many insurance companies will not insure them or if they do at a very low coverage at a high cost. Hidden damage is hard to find until it is to late.
8 year old bike, that has been totaled. No longer made. And very little dealer support. If it looked really good and ran good maybe $1,500 at best. That is how I see it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Smitty...I will keep that in mind


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Run, is it worth that without the prior damage and marked title?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Polaris quit making Victory for many reason. They did so with out warning and the value on them is basement at best. A salvage title bike is worth 50% of the lowest price the bike would normally sell for. Salvage bikes in most case no one will make a loan on it so hard to sell. Many insurance companies will not insure them or if they do at a very low coverage at a high cost. Hidden damage is hard to find until it is to late.
> 8 year old bike, that has been totaled. No longer made. And very little dealer support. If it looked really good and ran good maybe $1,500 at best. That is how I see it.


Of course, no longer made, and no dealer support applies to such classics as the Triumph 650 Bonneville, and the Dunstall Dominator, an enhanced Norton 750. I once owned, among other bikes, a Royal Enfield. Ever heard of one?

Not everybody wants a Harley, or an 800 pound road cruiser. Some of us like hot rods. With no fairings, cruise control, stereo, cup holders, electric start, huge fiberglass saddlebags, etc.
The only Harley that interests me is a 1000 CC Sportster, 1970's era.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only Harley that interests me is a 1000 CC Sportster, 1970's era.


The only Harley that interest me is "Mrs." :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe think about saving up and getting one that's in better condition? Sometimes it's worth doing that.

If it's really what you want, if you know how to work on motorcycles I say do it. You might run into issues down the road. But sometimes deals like that are hard to pass up.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would be concerned about the electronics. EFI is great, but will the parts to repair it be available when you need them? I don't know, but I would definitely attempt to find out before I bought one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Of course, no longer made, and no dealer support applies to such classics as the Triumph 650 Bonneville, and the Dunstall Dominator, an enhanced Norton 750. I once owned, among other bikes, a Royal Enfield. Ever heard of one?
> 
> Not everybody wants a Harley, or an 800 pound road cruiser. Some of us like hot rods. With no fairings, cruise control, stereo, cup holders, electric start, huge fiberglass saddlebags, etc.
> The only Harley that interests me is a 1000 CC Sportster, 1970's era.


 Rode and owned Royal Enfield. And others. Victory was not supplying warranty parts not giving dealer support . There were a lot of issues with them. As for others like Triump they have been raised from the dead a few times. There were parts in Europe that help people keep them running. The bike that was mentioned was a salvage title bike that is a major game changer no madder the brand. Victory was still trying to supply warranty parts the day they shut it down. 
You can still buy Royal Enfield. In many case still a bike right out of the 70's drum brakes ect. The big single cyl like the 500cc were fun and at one time made good hill climbers. I think the last dealer in US closed down a few years ago but you can still order them, from place they act like a dealership.
EPA issue on some models. 
If it was not a salvage bike It could be worth $3,500 to someone that wanted it.
Royal Enfield is still big in India. They have been coming under pressure in some countries to meet emission standards and get rid of the carb.

500cc bullet

https://www.royalenfield.com/us/en/motorcycles/bullet-500/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a buddy that has a 13' Victory Hammer 8 Ball motorcycle. He bought it from a fella who bought it back after it was totaled (25%). The statement was that they totaled it due to tank, headlight and scratched paint down to bare metal. (it was layed down in gravel). I'm not sure how easily they total out bikes....
> 
> BB value is $5k, selling for $3500. All visible damage has been repaired nd I'm buying it to ride not a sell.
> 
> ...


Run! Run like hell and don't look back. Buy a HD the market is flooded with them for cheap low miles and no salvage title.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Of course, no longer made, and no dealer support applies to such classics as the Triumph 650 Bonneville, and the Dunstall Dominator, an enhanced Norton 750. I once owned, among other bikes, a Royal Enfield. Ever heard of one?
> 
> copy


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Run! Run like hell and don't look back. Buy a HD the market is flooded with them for cheap low miles and no salvage title.


I think Harley Davidsons are the equivalent of modern day cowboy hat wearing yuppies. Sold their soul and I refuse to own one. I'll buy a Haji Davidson before I buy a harley...sorry but they burnt that bridge for me.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I got a buddy that has a 13' Victory Hammer 8 Ball motorcycle. He bought it from a fella who bought it back after it was totaled (25%). The statement was that they totaled it due to tank, headlight and scratched paint down to bare metal. (it was layed down in gravel). I'm not sure how easily they total out bikes....
> 
> BB value is $5k, selling for $3500. All visible damage has been repaired nd I'm buying it to ride not a sell.
> 
> ...


Does it matter? To you, it is worth it and that's all that counts.

Wifey and I would ride that Yamerhammer to Dothan and peruse the Victory dealership every other weekend. We loved the bikes. Of course, she was attracted to the big, comfy for two bike. Of course, I was attracted to the 8-Ball. I couldn't pull the trigger on either because I figured I'd be disloyal either way.

Good on you, Brother. I hope you enjoy riding that beauty for many, many years.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think Harley Davidsons are the equivalent of modern day cowboy hat wearing yuppies. Sold their soul and I refuse to own one. I'll buy a Haji Davidson before I buy a harley...sorry but they burnt that bridge for me.....


Your money but its a poor choice. You asked so I answered.
I live and love I told you so's so buy that thing and regret it soon after and I will be the first to say "told ya so"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I currently own 3 Harley's. one is 24 years old and one will not part with while alive and able to ride it. A 1996 fatboy. Wife and I had way to much with it to part with it. A 2015 HD 750 Street currently with a sidecar that comes on and off. It is not the fastest 750 around but a great Bike to run around on. Not for everyone. A 2017 RGU M8 with a sidecar. Amazing machine .
Over 50 years I have owned many. From Honda, Royal Enfield, Ducati BMW and a list of some you may heard of. All served a purpose . having owned many Harley's and in the last 12 years 5 new touring bikes. Except the one I totaled all had over 75,000 miles on them when we parted. They have served me well and still do.
No madder the brand Salvage titles or what ever you state calls them are some thing to stay away from. No madder the brand. Just the start of this season Friend purchased one a 2014 that looked brand new. He almost had to turn it over to the state for destruction as the place that rebuilt it cheated. The only ones that push buying salvage bikes are those trying to make a buck fixing them with what ever parts they can find and finding a fool to buy them.
Story often the same . It hit the ground scratches ,tank and fender damage, frame was lasered all good but insurance totaled it. How many times have I heard that one. Insurance companies do not Total bikes that can be repaired for a bout 75% of the value.
Some wiggle room depending on age. Add to that a bike out of production and company that shut down and can 't wait until they no longer have to supply any parts for it is a risky deal. it was hard enough to get them worked on when they were in business.
I will ride anything no shame in me. Moped, you name it. If it fits my needs I would buy any bike regardless of band.
I am not a biker. I am a rider crossed the 2 million mile mark on them and hoping for a bit more before die.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What's a Moped and a Fat Girl got in common?

Both are fun to ride but you don't want your friends to see you doing it!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

If you are just trying not to spend much and don't want to get a Harley, then get one of the Japanese brands. The Victory is a bad choice for all the reasons mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK guys, Advice taken. Proud owner of a 2011 Harley FSTLF. 2,405 miles on it. Apparently owned by a little old lady who only drove it to church!!!! But she was deaf....cause this thing has some awesome pipes on it!!!!









This is out of Respect for Hawg, SMitty, and other Bikers who I think know better than I do...so I'm trusting you guys.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think Harley Davidsons are the equivalent of modern day cowboy hat wearing yuppies. Sold their soul and I refuse to own one. I'll buy a Haji Davidson before I buy a harley...sorry but they burnt that bridge for me.....


i was being rather snarky in my response....obviously I don't feel that strongly against Harley....I must have been 2 hours into my sleeping pill when I said the above.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> OK guys, Advise taken. Proud owner of a 2011 Harley FSTLF. 2,405 miles on it. Apparently owned by a little old lady who only drove it to church!!!! But she was deaf....cause this thing has some awesome pipes on it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 100263


 I like it. But I am bias and admit it up front. The softail is a fun ride . My fatboy is 24 years old. TC96 should serve you well.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice! Definitely the better choice


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> OK guys, Advice taken. Proud owner of a 2011 Harley FSTLF. 2,405 miles on it. Apparently owned by a little old lady who only drove it to church!!!! But she was deaf....cause this thing has some awesome pipes on it!!!!
> 
> View attachment 100263
> 
> ...


2k miles geesh a suit and tie must have owned that scoot and never rode it that bike is brand new. I rode my softail for 92k trouble free miles same drive belt and only oil changes. 
That scooter should serve you well! She's a beauty!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I put 200 Miles on it today. My seat has GOT TO GO!!!! its like riding a cow bare back. It was definitely a lady who owned it.... Maybe a big heavy one...cause thats seats padding is worn down on both sides with a ridge running straight up the middle. She didn't ride it much, but she must have sat on it for 100's of hours imagining she was....That seat has GOT TO GO!!!!!!!









Other than that I realized its truly is as the saying goes "Just like learning to ride a bike"... I'm wobbly as hell and need to practice. I think I pressed myself to hard today, but the bike ran great, handled well, except I remembered that I have forgotten a lot about riding over the last two decades.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just an old hot rodder.
That is a 500 single. I once had a BSA 441 Shooting Star that was pretty damn quick.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I put 200 Miles on it today. My seat has GOT TO GO!!!! its like ride a cow bare back. It was definitely a lady who owned it.... Maybe a big heavy one...cause thats seats padding is worn down on both sides with a ridge running straight up the middle. She didn't ride it much, but she must have sat on it for 100's of hours imagining she was....That seat has GOT TO GOOOOO!
> 
> View attachment 100283
> 
> ...


You could try a "Mustang seat" a lot of rider love those.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I could never decide. I had a Sportster and a Super Glide at the same time.

If I just wanted to clear my head and ride in the country I took the Sportster. If I wanted to sit on the Interstate to make some time and enjoy the speed I took the Glide.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I really liked the mustang seat I had but it raised me up over a inch which made me need a new windshield.
So keep in mind your ride height could change with any new seat

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never had a windshield on any of my bikes. However, I have spent a fortune on wrap-around prescription sunglasses. I finally found a set that had a wide amount of 'straight ahead' clarity and a small sliver of visual enlargement on the bottom rim so I could see the gauges at a glance.

Most of the guys I knew that had a windshield found out that dead bugs would rot the plastic on most shields and be almost impossible to polish out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I put 200 Miles on it today. My seat has GOT TO GO!!!! its like riding a cow bare back. It was definitely a lady who owned it.... Maybe a big heavy one...cause thats seats padding is worn down on both sides with a ridge running straight up the middle. She didn't ride it much, but she must have sat on it for 100's of hours imagining she was....That seat has GOT TO GO!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 100283
> 
> ...


 I can not speak for the 2011 seat but early FB seat had little padding. But after the seat molded to you it is amazing how good they were. It takes time for them to molded to you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was given a 1968 BSA 441 500 CC Victor, all original, museum quality, with only 450 miles on it,
It has sat in the sun porch since I got it, 30 years ago, rode one time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I was given a 1968 BSA 441 500 CC Victor, all original, museum quality, with only 450 miles on it,
> It has sat in the sun porch since I got it, 30 years ago, rode one time.


 Nice bike to have . Disregarding any cash value but for what it is. The old large CC singles were torque beast once you got the piston swing. Truly a ride many have never experienced.

Drum brakes are fun even more so in rain


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I Just passed my 3,500th mile in just over 34 days of ownership. A little hunters pad and a lambskin seat cover did the trick in the interim. Rode 12 hours straight last weekend (650 miles) and rode over 500 this weekend. Damned near hit two deer and almost ran thru a turn. Damn night driving is gonna be the death of me.

But it has been remarkably peaceful, if your idea of peaceful is loud pipes roaring in your ear (and mine is). 
some more lessons learned...
carry a tube of sunscreen.
Dont pile too much crap on your luggage rack...it might fall over.
ALWAYS WEAR GLASSES
Chaps work wonders!!! although I still think I look like "Mr. Slave"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I Just passed my 3,500th mile in just over 34 days of ownership. A little hunters pad and a lambskin seat cover did the trick in the interim. Rode 12 hours straight last weekend (650 miles) and rode over 500 this weekend. Damned near hit two deer and almost ran thru a turn. Damn night driving is gonna be the death of me.
> 
> But it has been remarkably peaceful, if your idea of peaceful is loud pipes roaring in your ear (and mine is).
> some more lessons learned...
> ...


 No fan of lound pipes. Had a great 4 day trip last week to TN and KY. met up with some friends 24 other bikes we rode they area shared a few meals. Setting the ride up for net year now. When it get cold I wear my caps they work.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> No fan of lound pipes. Had a great 4 day trip last week to TN and KY. met up with some friends 24 other bikes we rode they area shared a few meals. Setting the ride up for net year now. When it get cold I wear my caps they work.


I guess its only Gay if you wear them and perform out the YMCA song.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I guess its only Gay if you wear them and perform out the YMCA song.


 Function over style. Keep in mind I often ride in weather below freezing. I have been known to ride in 10 to 20 degree weather and have ridden at 20 below.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

So, I now have 5,000 miles on the bike (above the 2400 it had when I bought it), so I have ridden twice as far in 60 days than the previous owner did in 8 years, Swapped out my seat for a two up and had a buddy start re-tooling the solo seat. He finished modifying the back rest ....








I should have it back on next week. Also just picked up my sons 2018 Street Bob, he's like a virgin at a whore house....he's excited....knows he has to put something somewhere and hang on....but doesn't understand Bad berthas somewhere in the cue and is likely to fug him up. here's his ride....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice. You gonna journey together?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

well he said my helmet made my head look like a ballsack.....it was pouring rain when we loaded the bike, He was hangry and had the skill off a newby bike owner. So i can choose to let him die amd just be a beneficiary or show him how to ride,,,,his choice....but next time he slights me...imma fukn punch him


I gave up 9hours to go their....9 hours to co sign,,,,,, I got four kids,,,,,, I always expected to lose one or two/....so...its on him.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

So..maybe then. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Nice. You gonna journey together?


Thats why I bought my bike. To ride with my boys. just think the old man is a drag....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Thats why I bought my bike. To ride with my boys. ****ers just think the old man is a drag....


They're supposed to. That's how they grow their own stones.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

kids are like shingles ....your gonna lose a few


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> kids are like shingles ....your gonna lose a few


True that. Trick is to not blow them off the roof yourself.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I was going to post this is the thread were Rubber Duck had his bike picture, but couldn't remember where it was....

So...I had new tires put on my bike. I just took in the old wheels (tires, pulley, and all) cause my rear is a 200 (no slight to all you ladies out there) and its a pretty big ass tire.

Well, I get it back and took it out. I put 800 miles on the bike in 3 days. Rode up to Johnson City, Tenneesee....why? cause I heard a song about it....

well, as luck would have it, I found a great stealth camp area there....I setup and camped over night, then at 7:30 am headed back. here's a picture:









Then as I was coming home I got this picture:








Then as i got back into town....BAMM!!!! all 5 rear pulley bolts broke nd the pulley sheared off the rear wheel. right in the middle of a 5 lane interstate at rush hour.









Diagnosis: Dealership used an impact wrench and no lock tight when the reattached the pulley after putting the new tire on.

be safe and check the work of your shop.

and I don't know why they are upside down in the preview.....bad day....


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

That could have ended a whole lot worse for sure.
Hope they own up to it and make it right. I need to together a over night pack sometime had not sure why we haven't done that yet.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Dumb S.O.Bs, they do the same think with auto lug nuts, no torque wrench, just hammer them home. Good luck getting them off if you have a flat . Could have been a hairy situation!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RubberDuck said:


> That could have ended a whole lot worse for sure.
> Hope they own up to it and make it right. I need to together a over night pack sometime had not sure why we haven't done that yet.





1skrewsloose said:


> Dumb S.O.Bs, they do the same think with auto lug nuts, no torque wrench, just hammer them home. Good luck getting them off if you have a flat . Could have been a hairy situation!


I am more amazed I'm not dead than pissed off right now. I will fight with them tomorrow. Tonight...I'm enjoying the end of 2 days of 7 hour a day riding and not being dead...anot being infected with Covid...and not being gay.....only one of which I can guarantee I wont be tomorrow.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Did the pulley need to come off to replace the tire? Had a new triple8 put on my low rider at the end of last season, now I'm starting to have worries. Honda dealer put the tire on..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Did the pulley need to come off to replace the tire? Had a new triple8 put on my low rider at the end of last season, now I'm starting to have worries. Honda dealer put the tire on..


Its only a guess that they did as of now. I will ask them tomorrow, before I spring the news on them. If not then Shaka Khan.....guess I'll be tapping some broken bolts and paying for a new pulley. And I'll be installing it myself to insure its torqued correctly...and has lock tight on them.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

No easy way to check except to replace the bolts yourself. If you loosen or tighten your gonna break the lock tight free and they will need to come out anyways. I make it a point not to reuse torqued bolts. there only $20 to replace. beats the hell out of the $400 for a new pulley and the added ass pain of tapping broken bolts out.


----------

